

Why Women Aren’t Welcome on the Internet - dominik
http://www.psmag.com/navigation/health-and-behavior/women-arent-welcome-internet-72170/

======
animus9
Am I the only one that is getting tired of this never ending sexist drawl of
one-sided political articles pretending to be tech articles? This BS is
ruining my hacker news experience.

There is very little truth to the vast majority of these "women are the
victims of everything and all men are to blame" polemics. Sometimes bad things
happen: but it really has nothing to do with gender. Most bad people are bad
independent of their gender.

It's always easy to spot the real sexists: because they can't stop
generalizing the whole world into this statistically irrelevant dichotomy of
gender. Maybe there are SOME people who do actually act based upon this
particular metric, but I've never known any one of them (male or female) to do
so without having had some prior negative experience with the opposite. It's
tit for tat: and as they say "two wrongs don't make a right" [no matter what
sex you are].

So please, can we put the brakes on the rest of this low grade moralizing and
get back to actual tech news?

I vote for no more political BS on hacker news. If you want to moralize join a
religion. This place is supposed to be for hackers and tech (both gender
neutral).

Thanks.

